# Netzteil oder Montagew. zur Bef. einer Hutschiene gesucht, Tipp zum Netzteileinbau



## oliver.tonn (18 Februar 2021)

Hallo,
es geht nicht um einen Schaltschrank, sondern ein Gehäuse, aber ich denke das passt trotzdem.
Ich komme endlich dazu mein vor gut 20 Jahren in der Bucht gekauftes SPS-Testrack umzurüsten. In diesem gibt es derzeit noch einen Kerntrafo (Meine er heißt so) und eine Schaltung auf Lochraster für die 24V. Da nach der Umrüstung mehrere SPSen samt Zubehör (z.B. Switch) betrieben werden sollen wird das nicht mehr reichen und ich möchte ein Schaltnetzteil nutzen. Ich dachte an eins mit 10A oder 20A. Mein Problem ist jetzt nur wohin mit dem Netzteil?
Zunächst einmal zwei Fotos.




An der Stelle wo der Trafo montiert war hätte ich nach links ca. 7cm Platz bis zur Wand, das Gehäuse ist ca. 20cm hoch und in der Tiefe würden mir so 10cm zur Verfügung stehen. Ein großes Problem ist, dass ich aufgrund der vorhandenen Löcher (Möchte ungern neue Bohren) eine Hutschiene unten montieren müsste, dadurch müsste ich ein Netzteil um 90° gedreht montieren im Vergleich zu einem Schaltschrank, was bei den Netzteilen die ich gefunden habe nicht zulässig ist. Kennt einer welche wo das zulässig ist?
Um das Problem zu umgehen könnte ich Winkel montieren und an diesen dann die Hutschiene montieren. Hier wäre ich für entsprechende Tipps dankbar.
Die nächste Frage wäre, ob es dem Netzteil im Gehäuse nicht zu warm werden könnte. Am Testrack werden noch mehrere Hutschienen montiert, so das ich es auch außerhalb des Gehäuses montieren könnte.
Was wären so Eure Vorschläge?
Nachtrag: Bitte entschuldigt, aber die Forumssoftware dreht die Bilder um 90° warum auch immer.


----------



## winnman (18 Februar 2021)

Außerhalb auf Hutschiene -> Fertig


----------



## oliver.tonn (18 Februar 2021)

winnman schrieb:


> Außerhalb auf Hutschiene -> Fertig


Das wäre natürlich das Einfachste, aber dann habe ich in der Kiste soviel verschenkten Platz.


----------



## 3.#6 (18 Februar 2021)

Hallo, diese 90° sind wohl wegen Kühlung nicht erlaubt. Hast du einmal bei Meanwell geschaut? Die haben Netzteile ganz ohne Gehäuse, bis 20A oder mit großzügigen Lochblechabdeckungen.


----------



## JSEngineering (18 Februar 2021)

Bei machen Geräten kann man die Hutschienenbefestigung von hinten abnehmen und am die Geräte-Seite montierten.
Wenn Du nun Deinem Vorschlag mit Winkel nimmst, könntest Du das Gerät konform einbauen.

Bei einem Quint 5A geht das definitiv. Mußt Du dort mal bei den größeren Varianten gucken...


----------



## oliver.tonn (19 Februar 2021)

3.#6 schrieb:


> Hast du einmal bei Meanwell geschaut? Die haben Netzteile ganz ohne Gehäuse, bis 20A oder mit großzügigen Lochblechabdeckungen.


Ja, hatte ich, aber die, die ich mir angesehen hatte ließen das nicht zu. Was ich bei der Ganzen Aktion auf jeden Fall im Blick behalten muss, ist die Wärmeentwicklung, glücklicherweise ist in der Nähe des möglichen Einbauortes ein großes Loch oben im Gehäuse.


----------



## oliver.tonn (19 Februar 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Wenn Du nun Deinem Vorschlag mit Winkel nimmst, könntest Du das Gerät konform einbauen.


Nur da ich was Mechanik angeht teilweise zwei linke Hände haben müsste das was fertiges sein was am Boden pro Winkel ein Loch für M5 (Meine ich) hat und da wäre die Frage was und woher.


JSEngineering schrieb:


> Bei einem Quint 5A geht das definitiv. Mußt Du dort mal bei den größeren Varianten gucken...


Danke, werde ich mir mal ansehen.


----------



## JSEngineering (19 Februar 2021)

Moin,

habe nochmal nachgesehen: Bei den QUINT-PS-100-240AC/24DC lassen sich die Hutschienenadapter auf die Seite montieren.

Wenn Du auf die 20A-Variante schielst, kommen da eh 2,5kg um die Ecke, die Du über den Winkel stabil montieren müßtest. Da benötigst Du dann eh einen sehr stabilen Winkel. Ich würde da mal im Baumarkt gucken, bei den Bauwinkeln. Ein Loch wird wohl passen. Und mit zwei Linken Daumen wird man auch ein Zusatzloch hinbekommen, oder? 

Edit: Hab mir nochmal die Fotos angesehen: Es gibt auch Montageadapter - UWA 182/52 - 2938235, damit kann man das direkt auf die Wand schrauben. Vielleicht kann man die Befestigungsschrauben auf der Rückseite des Gehäuses dafür nutzen.

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## oliver.tonn (19 Februar 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Edit: Hab mir nochmal die Fotos angesehen: Es gibt auch Montageadapter - UWA 182/52 - 2938235, damit kann man das direkt auf die Wand schrauben. Vielleicht kann man die Befestigungsschrauben auf der Rückseite des Gehäuses dafür nutzen.


Die Löcher stammen vom Trafo und sind im Boden, das große Loch ist oben. Darum hatte ich in meinem Post extra geschrieben, dass die Forumsoftware die Bilder um 90° gedreht hat. Seltsamerweise beide in unterschiedliche Richtungen.


----------



## JSEngineering (19 Februar 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Die Löcher stammen vom Trafo und sind im Boden, das große Loch ist oben. Darum hatte ich in meinem Post extra geschrieben, dass die Forumsoftware die Bilder um 90° gedreht hat. Seltsamerweise beide in unterschiedliche Richtungen.



Du hast aber doch hinten die dicken Inbus-Schrauben. Da könnte man entweder eine Adapterplatte drunter legen oder die ggf. direkt zum Befestigen des Netzteils nutzen.

Größere Bilder (mehr sichtbar) und Maße wären für weitere Ideen ggf. noch hilfreich...


----------



## oliver.tonn (19 Februar 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Du hast aber doch hinten die dicken Inbus-Schrauben. Da könnte man entweder eine Adapterplatte drunter legen oder die ggf. direkt zum Befestigen des Netzteils nutzen.


Stimmt, die hatte ich ganz vergessen, werde ich mal schauen. Bleibt nur die Frage, ob es nicht zu warm wird in der Kiste. Ansonsten sind da nur noch 32 LEDs und eine Sieben-Segment Anzeige drin, sonst nur noch Schalter.



JSEngineering schrieb:


> Größere Bilder (mehr sichtbar) und Maße wären für weitere Ideen ggf. noch hilfreich...


Was meinst Du, von der Ganzen Kiste oder das die vorhandenen Bilder größer sein sollen? Letzteres macht die Forumssoftware, allerdings wenn man auf das Bild klickt erscheint eine größere Version. Ein paar Maße hatte ich schon geschrieben, innen stehen 20 cm in de Höhe zur Verfügung und in der Tiefe 10cm, wobei, wenn ich das Netzteil tatsächlich an den beiden großen Schrauben befestige sogar über 2cm mehr. Allerdings fehlen mir bei den Meanwell Netzteilen 3cm Abstand zum Boden.


----------



## JSEngineering (19 Februar 2021)

von der ganzen Kiste... den Trick mit Draufklicken kenne ich


----------



## oliver.tonn (19 Februar 2021)

Bitte sehr:


Bitte nicht wundern. Ich arbeite gerade für einen Kunden ind der Nähe von Ulm und ich weiß nicht wie meine Vermieter reagieren, wenn sie das Gebastel sehen, darum steht das Teil im Moment im Kleiderschrank (Neben dem Klopapier).
Die Kiste ist so 50cm breit. Rechts sind ja die Klemmen, wenn ich da jetzt eine Hutschiene anbaue könnte es gehen. Was mir halt immer noch Sorgen macht ist die mögliche Wärmebelastung. Für ein Meanwell fehlen so 2-3 cm in der Höhe an Abstand zum Netzteil. Unter Vollast wird das Teil selten laufen und ansonsten auch nur pro Tag ein paar Stunden.


----------



## JSEngineering (19 Februar 2021)

Ich würde auch an Stelle der kleinen Hutschiene eine große setzen.
Wegen der Wärme kannst Du ja einen Lüfter reinsetzen und ein Thermostat.


----------

